# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  True Stories of Tech Support: Just How Bad is XYZ Tech Support?

## KillerTigger

:Mad: For those of you considering a Davinci, here's the transcript (from the XYZ support center) of my three-month struggle just to get a simple warranty repair done.
About half-way through, I gave up waiting on them and bought a Flashforge dreamer. The difference between a Davinci and a Dreamer is like the difference between a Powerwheels and a Tesla.
And yes, I did replace the sensors, and the wiring. It's something deeper than that.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
⦁    Ticket WUSA150705003 
⦁    Open Date: 2015/07/05 
⦁    Last Update: 2015/09/05 
⦁    Issue Type: Hardware issue
KillerTigger
⦁    Extruder seems unable to find home _ attempts to home x axis result in extruder moving 10 mm to the left each time home x command is issue. In addition, when calibrating extruder head will stop on the left-rear corner and on subsequent calibration attempts (at which point the extruder should return to home to re-run the calibration) the extruder will grind against the left x-axis stop/rail end instead of moving right to the home position.
2015/07/05 01:37
KillerTigger
⦁    
UPDATE
Ok, swapped the top door optical sensor with the x-axis optical sensor _ made no change. Firmware is reporting X position as -33.00 mm. Each time I tell it to Home X it moves 10 mm or so left, but the displayed x-axis location does not change and stays steady @ -33.00 mm.
2015/07/05 03:36
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Customer;
Please send us a copy of your  purchase invoice and advise us your full name, complete address and contact number.
Regarding to the issue, please refer to below link. The printer type is different, but the demonstration is the same.
http://youtu.be/i4oAgLvLnWU
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Valerie)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com 
2015/07/06 20:56
KillerTigger
⦁    Invoice is attached.
I've completely taken out the x-sensor, checked the wiring, and re-installed it. I've tried replacing it with the identical sensor from the lid. I've also checked and re-seated the connectors on the extruder body and the carriage.
The board in the video looks nothing like the board in the 1.0A _ where/how can I check the x-motor board connection (the small daughter board in the video) on the 1.0A board?
Thanks!
2015/07/06 21:08
KillerTigger
⦁    OOPS _ forget the attachment. Here's the invoice. BTW, total shown is $0.00 because this was for a replacement 1.0A paid for with an Amazon gift card. The first 1.0A I received from Amazon was DOA.
0" Davinci_invoice_12.23.14.pdf 
2015/07/06 21:10
KillerTigger
⦁    Also, I'm not getting the lights/alarm/contact service code except every 10th boot or so. Just the 'move left' when homed and other problems listed in the initial ticket.
0" Davinci_invoice_12.23.14.pdf 
2015/07/06 21:12
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth;
Thank you for the information.
Please kindly advice us whether you would agree to send in your printer for repair to diagnose the root cause and have a full checkup of the printer.
If yes, please fill up and sign the attached RMA form and send us the scanned copy for our reference.
Please ship your printer to the address below with RMA# RWUSA150705003 then kindly send us the tracking no. 

Once our tech department have done the repair, we will advise you the tracking no. once available.
XYZprinting
RMA# RWUSA150705003
9877 Waples St.
San Diego, CA 92121    
Thank you.

Best Regards,
Customer Care (Valerie)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com 
0" XYZprinting%20RMA%20request%20form.pdf 
2015/07/06 21:26
KillerTigger
⦁    Thanks for your quick reply.
I have two quick questions:
1-Will there be any charge associated with this repair, or should this be covered under the warranty?
and
2 - Can xyz provide me with the proper shipping materials so that I can safely ship the printer in for repairs? I held onto the original packing materials for 90 days, but did eventually dispose of them after four months of trouble-free printing.
I do not feel comfortable shipping the unit without this shipping material.
thanks!
2015/07/06 23:21
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
The cost on your side would be the shipping fee in sending it to us then we will cover the shipping fee when sending it back to you.
For the packaging materials, we will be able to sell the box if you would prefer to buy from us.
Or you may use any packaging materials but please make sure the printer is well packed and please note that we will not hold any accountability for any shipping damage.
Thank you very much for your patience.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Kristel)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com 
2015/07/07 03:48
KillerTigger
⦁    Thanks for the reply. How much would it cost to purchase the packaging materials from you?
2015/07/07 10:53
KillerTigger
⦁    Also, to clarify, will you be able to provide just the box, or all the packaging materials (bed brace, etc.) needed to safely ship the printer?
thanks again!
2015/07/07 11:18
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Regarding your inquiry of packaging material cost, the packing material is $25 Plus shipping and tax, consists of all the packaging material needed for the safety of the printer. Please also note that only check is accepted as payment.
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Mhane)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
2015/07/07 16:43
KillerTigger
⦁    Sounds great. Please send me an invoice with the total for the packaging materials (materials, taxes, shipping) and the address where I need to send the check.
2015/07/07 16:59
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Please advise your shipping address so we can calculate the tax and shipping cost. We will be sending you a quotation first before sending the check payment.
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Mhane)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
2015/07/07 19:03
KillerTigger
⦁    Oops guess that would make it easier. Shipping address is: John Culbreth, (address redacted)
2015/07/07 19:29
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Thank you for the information. We will keep you updated once the quotation is ready.
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Mhane)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
2015/07/09 17:08
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Please advise us your contact number for our reference and quotation purposes.
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Mhane)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
2015/07/09 20:10
KillerTigger
⦁    xxx-xxx-xxxx (redacted)
2015/07/09 20:42
KillerTigger
⦁    Four days, no response _last  update was 7/9/15. It would be great if we could move this process forward.
2015/07/13 18:41
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Sorry for the waiting. Here is the quotation for the packaging materials. Please see attached file.
You can mail the check payment to following address.
XYZprinting 
RE: (Subject)
9877 Waples St. 
San Diego, CA 92121
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Mhane)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
0" Quotation.pdf 
2015/07/13 20:32
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Sorry for the confusion. Here is the quotation for the packaging materials. Please see attached file.
You can mail the check payment to following address.
XYZprinting
RE: X5071049
9877 Waples St.
San Diego, CA 92121
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Mhane)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
0" Quotation.pdf 
2015/07/13 21:11
KillerTigger
⦁    Thank you very much. One last question before I order the packaging materials _ Is there a limit on how long the RMA # will be considered valid; i.e. will the delay between sending the check, receiving the packaging, and shipping the unit back for repair cause any issues? How many days do I have to get the unit to you under the existing RMA?
Thanks again!
2015/07/19 04:45
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Please be informed that RMA # is valid for 30 days and if it goes beyond that, you can contact us back so we can have a status update from your side.
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Mhane)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
2015/07/21 07:24
KillerTigger
⦁    Personal check # 977 has been cut and is being mailed out today for the shipping materials. Please make a note that the shipping materials have been ordered and that the RMA will need to be extended in order to allow time for me to receive the materials and ship the defective printer to you.
thanks,
JC
2015/07/31 14:46
KillerTigger
⦁    Requested RMA form attached.
0" XYZprinting RMA request form.pdf 
2015/07/31 15:26
KillerTigger
⦁    Requested RMA form attached.
0" XYZprinting RMA request form.pdf 
2015/07/31 15:43
KillerTigger
⦁    OOPS sorry duplicated the message....
0" XYZprinting RMA request form.pdf 
2015/07/31 15:44
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Thank you for the information. We will advise the relevant department regarding your ordered shipping materials and we will get back to you once we received the feedback from them.
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Mhane)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
2015/07/31 16:23
KillerTigger
⦁    Looks like my payment has cleared. Do you have an ETA for the shipping materials?
2015/08/13 05:14
KillerTigger
⦁    Nearly three weeks, no reply _ is this what passes for customer support @ XYZ? The check has cleared, the RMA has been sitting waiting for XYZ to get the package to me since July 6. We are now just about to the two-month period since the RMA was issued. Why is it so hard to get a simple answer, any answer, from XYZ? This is completely unacceptable 'support'.
2015/09/02 03:16
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Our sincere apologies for the delays and inconvenience.
Please allow us to get back to you tom. for update.
Thank you for your patience.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Kristel)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com 
2015/09/03 05:04
KillerTigger
⦁    'Please allow us to get back to you tom' - this was your last message on 9/3, manning you would get back to me in 9/4. Today is 9/5, or TWO days after 9/3,yet I have heard nothing else re this tech support request, thus once again proving moping that XYZ has horrendous tech support that promises far, far more than it can or will deliver. This is beyond ridiculous - all I want is the packaging material, which I paid for over a month ago, and the warranty repair, which I was promised way back in July. PLEASE resolve this.
2015/09/05 17:48
KillerTigger
⦁    'Please allow us to get back to you tom' - this was your last message on 9/3, meaning you would get back to me in 9/4. Today is 9/5, or TWO days after 9/3,yet I have heard nothing else re this tech support request, thus once again proving that XYZ has horrendous tech support that promises far, far more than it can or will deliver. This is beyond ridiculous - all I want is the packaging material, which I paid for over a month ago, and the warranty repair, which I was promised way back in July. PLEASE resolve this. __(fixed Autocorrects)
2015/09/05 17:49

Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,Our sincerest apology for the inconvenience.
Please note that here is your tracking no. for your packaging materials, FedEx : 7744 xxx xxxx.
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Kristel)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com 
2015/09/09 01:14

KillerTigger
⦁    Thanks!
However, FedEx has no record of this number "Not found -This tracking number cannot be found, please check the number or contact the sender."
Has it actually shipped? Or the number just been generated pending future shipment?
2015/09/09 01:23
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Please try to track again to FedEx, and please be informed that it may take 24hours before it will be updated when shipment begins to travel.

Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Joan)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
2015/09/09 14:27
KillerTigger
⦁    Ok, it is now 9/10, or 48 hours since you allegedly shipped my package, and 24 hours after you said it should be trackable - only, of course,I can't actually track it because nothing was actually shipped. Simply printing a label is NOT the same thing as shipping something. Lying  to a customer and saying you shipped something is NOT the same thing as shipping a package. Neither gets me any closer to getting this resolved. PLEASE let me know when I can actually expect a physical package at my address so I can finally move this endless process forward.
2015/09/10 17:00

----------


## curious aardvark

couldn't you pay with paypal ? 

You do seem to have been a very awkward customer, from their point of view. 

where is it being sent back to ?

----------


## KillerTigger

> couldn't you pay with paypal ? 
> 
> You do seem to have been a very awkward customer, from their point of view. 
> 
> where is it being sent back to ?


No, XYZ specified payment by check only _ if I had used paypal or a card, I could have later disputed the charge since I never actually received anything long after the check cleared.
And yes, I probably am.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Awkward or not... to have them 'disappear' once payment is received is not on.

----------


## KillerTigger

> Awkward or not... to have them 'disappear' once payment is received is not on.


Yes, and despite promising to contact me as soon as possible - right before they deleted my posts and blocked me from their Facebook page - I have yet to hear a single word from them. This includes their support page/support system, e-mail, Facebook, phone, or psychic friend.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Don't know what legislation says about this sort of thing where you live, here in SA the Consumer Protection Act would have sorted them out immediately.

----------


## curious aardvark

it would be another reason to avoid the xyz machines. 

I'm wondering if you could mhave fixed the machine yourself - and what the comparable cost would have been. 

Sometimes it's easier to just fix it yourself than haggle with 'support' in  a different country. 

But I can see why you would want to get them to fix it. 
:-)

----------


## KillerTigger

> it would be another reason to avoid the xyz machines. 
> 
> I'm wondering if you could mhave fixed the machine yourself - and what the comparable cost would have been. 
> 
> Sometimes it's easier to just fix it yourself than haggle with 'support' in  a different country. 
> 
> But I can see why you would want to get them to fix it. 
> :-)


Yes, considering this is the third Davinci I've bought (technically, the first 1.0 was DOA and returned), I thought it safer to get a warranty repair rather than attempting to repair it myself. First time I've ever paid $500 for something that has such horrendous support _ all in all, I should have just given up and fixed it, but now I see it as personal challenge to get them to actually live up to their many, many promises.

----------


## KillerTigger

Just updated - apparently XYZPrinting can't even ship a box.
Details here for those who have been following this topic, and appended to the end of the original post for those who have not.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Our sincerest apology for the inconvenience.
Please note that here is your tracking no. for your packaging materials, FedEx : 7744 xxx xxxx.
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Kristel)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com 
2015/09/09 01:14

KillerTigger
⦁    Thanks!
However, FedEx has no record of this number "Not found -This tracking number cannot be found, please check the number or contact the sender."
Has it actually shipped? Or the number just been generated pending future shipment?
2015/09/09 01:23
Customer Service Staff
⦁    Dear Mr. Culbreth,
Please try to track again to FedEx, and please be informed that it may take 24hours before it will be updated when shipment begins to travel.

Thank you.
Best Regards,
Customer Care (Joan)
XYZprinting Inc.
www.xyzprinting.com
2015/09/09 14:27
KillerTigger
⦁    Ok, it is now 9/10, or 48 hours since you allegedly shipped my package, and 24 hours after you said it should be trackable - only, of course,I can't actually track it because nothing was actually shipped. Simply printing a label is NOT the same thing as shipping something. Lying  to a customer and saying you shipped something is NOT the same thing as shipping a package. Neither gets me any closer to getting this resolved. PLEASE let me know when I can actually expect a physical package at my address so I can finally move this endless process forward.
2015/09/10 17:00

----------


## curious aardvark

so if I've got this right - what they've actually claimed to have shipped is just the packaging, for you to send the printer back to them and then they'll 'fix it' and some point in the next millenium, send the printer back to you. 

This could be a VERY long thread. 
good luck :-)

----------


## KillerTigger

> so if I've got this right - what they've actually claimed to have shipped is just the packaging, for you to send the printer back to them and then they'll 'fix it' and some point in the next millenium, send the printer back to you. 
> 
> This could be a VERY long thread. 
> good luck :-)



Exactly _ and about $34 of the $54 in shipping charges (for the box, which is being shipped GROUND) is for shipping on the box, which, according to FedEx, weighs about 7 lbs as shipped.
Once I have this, I still have to pack and ship it back _ at my expense, of course.

----------

